# Mannikins



## kev (Dec 6, 2007)

I am new to taxidermy and there are a ton of deer mannikins to choose from. Which deer forms do you guy use?


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I am partial to McKenzie forms myself but haven't had a chance to try some of the others. There are definitely a bunch to choose from.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

iv used the buck eye and i like it. im not to big into the immaginary swollen deer neck for michigan deer... some of the other forms just over exagerate the damn neck... i realise that they do swell to a sick proportion when in rut, but some of the forms out there are just too far off base from anatomical. i also like the mckenzie forms as well, like chris mentioned.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

For a beginner, I would say the EDGE forms by WASCO would be a great start. I prefer the Joe Meder forms that McKenzie sells. I would also recommend going here www.taxidermy.net You will find a load of valueable info. Go there and search any topic you can imagine.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

i would say by far Joe Medar forms are the best i've found.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

After 19 years of experimenting, Joe Meder is my first choice, but not always the final choice.

Mitch


----------

